# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  صور جلسة اليوم

## رياض عباس بخيت

*مستلزمات الجلسة

طبعا الحضور كل من 
نونا 
قنوان 
البرنسيسة
القطاني
السيد 
غندور 
حسن يعقوب
بحاري 
عبدالعزيز24
عبدالعظيم حاج عمر
حسكو
ود امدر
عمر عثمان
ارخبيل 
رياض عباس بخيت
نـــــــــــزار(ضيف شرف)
جواندي حضر متأخر



ناس السكري ما معانا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
كل الشباب مشاء الله 
صورة بعد ذهاب اختنا نونا وقبل مجئ اخوتنا ناس حسكو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صورة الاخ السيد والاخ حسن يعقوب 

ماشاء الله شباب في شباب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بحاري وعبدالعظيم

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عبدالعزيز24

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صورة اخيرة للسيد قبل المغادرة 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حضور السادة ودام در وعمر عثمان وحسكو

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مشكوووووور يابو نزار
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مفاجاءة وفاكهة الجلسة 
$
$
$
$
$
$
$

عمنا غندور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نزار ورياض وبحاري

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ود امدر

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بحاري

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخ حسكو

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عبدالعظيم وعبدالعزيز24

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حسن يعقوب 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مجد الدين

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عمنا غندور ومجدالدين وعبدالعظيم

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ودام در وعمر عثمان

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نزار المشاغب

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 
ارخبيل

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عمنا غندور

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## الظريف

*ان شاء الله دائما ... عامرين ...
وتامين و لامين في الخير ...
وعقبال نشوفكم محتفلين بالتاهل يا رب ...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

عبدالعظيم وعبدالعزيز24




الكلام ده بعد الهدنه ولا قبلها؟؟:c020:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, محمد قمر الأنبياء, البرنسيسه+, الظريف, رياض عباس بخيت
*

----------


## السيد

*صراحه يعجز اللسان عن التعبير 

وصراحه أذالت الجلسه كثير من الاعتقادات (ماتمشوا بعيد) 

يعني في صور انا رسمتها لي ناس ماطابقت ولا وحده فيهن وموضوع المطابقه دا طويل بجيكم ليهو بي رواقه


ان شاء الله لما نتأهل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الشكر موصول للجميع على الحضور المميز خاصة فى هذه الايام ونتمنى ان يكون الحضور القادم نرى الوجوه التى حضرت الان ووجوه اخرى جديدة وسوف تكون انشاء الله عقب تاهل الزعيم الى المجموعات ولكم التحية جميعا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

صورة اخيرة للسيد قبل المغادرة 




 

السيد ياخوي قابض على الجمر  فكها شوية  سكر وخالي سكر ههههه عملتها ظاهرة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله يامنص فاااتتك العضه

جواندى احكى ليو عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## hussam makki

*والله ليكم وحشة تحياتي للجميع بلا فرز
                        	*

----------


## ودادنتود

*الجلسه القادمه اول الحاضرين وهذا هو رقمي اي وقت لنجعل اقاوتنا في خدمة الزعيم وهذا رقي 0910733337
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*ان شاء الله جلسة في الحرم .... قولوا آمين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*




عمنا غندور





لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!!!
الصلعة دى ما حقتى  يا رياض!!!
متين سويتو فوتوشوب؟؟؟

*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 

ارخبيل ...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*[QUOTE=البرنسيسه;142304]الكلام ده بعد الهدنه ولا قبلها؟؟:c020:


الاخت برنسيسة اولا نشكرك على قيادة خط للهدنه ولكن الحرب رجعت بشكل اعنف وكل الحكاية انو عزو ساب لجنة التعبئة مصنع الرجال وانضم الى خلية النظافة واليك ماقلناه له:


صابونه بعد النوبه
ياعزو القبيل بالعزه داقى النوبه
وينك يا اسد ... راجل مواقف الحوبة
الزمن الكعب وداك على المعطوبة
خليت النحاس باريت كمان ناس هوبه
ملعون الزمن ..اب صورتن مقلوبة
مسحك الحيط.. بالزعافة تقلب هوبه
معقول ياتلب ...صابونه بعد النوبة
اعقل يا اب شنب يا اب سبحتن لالوبه
سيب شطف البلاط قول للخلية التوبه
ارجع للاسود قبال تجيك الطوبه
معليش مافى اى هدنه مع كلين... ولو عايز يتفاوض عليه الاتصال بالرقم0914428090
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جلسه فى الحرم ان شاء الله
غايتو نحن مساكين فايتا علينا جنس حاجات !!!!

تماس :-
يا رياض صورة المدير ويييييين ؟؟؟؟
واللا حمر ليك وأداك نهره ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ولد ام در

*تشرفت بالحضور لي اللمة الما منظور مثيله 
واتعرفنا عن قرب علي الاخوان والاخوات 
كل الشكر يا اونلايناب
ومجتمعين دائم علي خير 

يا قنوان قلتي لي مافي طريقة ترجعوا عبدالعزيز 24
والله الزوول ده من امبارح بيبكي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*غريبه . . . أفريكانو غائب ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*
انتو البيشبه كاربونو ده منو -ياحبيبنا رياض
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*والله دي كانت فاقدانا كنت بتمني اني اكون بس الظروف كانت اقوي لاكن مامشكلة المرة الجاية لوكان في 


بس  ماء شاء الله علي القعدة منورين والله اخواني واخواتي المريخاب
*

----------


## ولد ام در

*

يا عم غندوور الزوول التحت ده بيبقي ليك شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## nona

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً  (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) nona, محمد كمال+, ولد ام در 
عندك 2 ام در + نفر هندوز
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!!!
الصلعة دى ما حقتى يا رياض!!!
متين سويتو فوتوشوب؟؟؟
[/URL]



الصلعه هينه كعبه اللادا  
:ANSmile30::ANSmile30::ANSmile30:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

تشرفت بالحضور لي اللمة الما منظور مثيله 
واتعرفنا عن قرب علي الاخوان والاخوات 
كل الشكر يا اونلايناب
ومجتمعين دائم علي خير 

يا قنوان قلتي لي مافي طريقة ترجعوا عبدالعزيز 24
والله الزوول ده من امبارح بيبكي



 المشكله يا ود امدر هو حردنا عديل الناس ديل كرهوهو السلك الجلالي اقصد البلي
:phil_05:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					


انتو البيشبه كاربونو ده منو -ياحبيبنا رياض



ده ودعمة خال كربونى وهو العضو الجديد فى منظومة الجهاز الفنى العائلى(كريستال يس)
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					



يا عم غندوور الزوول التحت ده بيبقي ليك شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





انا ود عمة خال أمه...
أحسبها بعد دا
*

----------


## ولد ام در

*باين  الشبه باين
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!!!
الصلعة دى ما حقتى  يا رياض!!!
متين سويتو فوتوشوب؟؟؟
[/URL]



ياعمو الفوتوشوب بقى فى الاسامى كمان...انا مامشيت وكاتبييييين اسمى:dn2:
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*ياعم غندور تحياتي ليك
الجماعه ديل ماكانوا ملاحظين للصلعه الا لمن شبهتك بكاربوني
المهم اعفيها لي واي زول يزعجك قعدوا كنب ..بعدين شوف ليك تزكره ساوباولو والعكس وتعال لافح ليك كلمتين بالبرازيلي وتشتغل معلوماتي لود عمك ده من الطابق الثاني واهو حتوصل آراءنا ....تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

ياعم غندور تحياتي ليك
الجماعه ديل ماكانوا ملاحظين للصلعه الا لمن شبهتك بكاربوني
المهم اعفيها لي واي زول يزعجك قعدوا كنب ..بعدين شوف ليك تزكره ساوباولو والعكس وتعال لافح ليك كلمتين بالبرازيلي وتشتغل معلوماتي لود عمك ده من الطابق الثاني واهو حتوصل آراءنا ....تحياتي



وده طبعآ من متطلبات المرحلة الجاية ،،وما تشيل هم...
طبعا المريخ متأهل بفضل الله
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا مجد الدين عمو  غندور بناديك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا مجد الدين عمو غندور بناديك



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياقنوان 
انا سمعي قل ولا شنو هو قال clean  ما قال مجد الدين :3_13_3[1]:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياقنوان 
انا سمعي قل ولا شنو هو قال clean ما قال مجد الدين :3_13_3[1]:



 قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااال
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياقنوان 
انا سمعي قل ولا شنو هو قال clean  ما قال مجد الدين :3_13_3[1]:



هى يانونا تعالى لى النحكى ليك...مجدالدين مابقى اسمه كلييييييييييين والبرنسيسه فوطه وقنونه مقاشيش وعبدالعزيز24 الغرنوق وهسى الحرب قايمه واحتمال يتم الانفصال
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





اكبر مكسب انضمام العم غندور لدحر كافة المنظفات ومرحب بيك عم غندور مجاهد بين صفوفنا
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*كدى ..اعملوا بحث سريع امكن عمك عندور هو القاعد يدرب المريخ الايام دى ... وكاربونى خطفوا
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هى يانونا تعالى لى النحكى ليك...مجدالدين مابقى اسمه كلييييييييييين والبرنسيسه فوطه وقنونه مقاشيش وعبدالعزيز24 الغرنوق وهسى الحرب قايمه واحتمال يتم الانفصال



عليكم الله شوفو البت دى سريعه وخطيره فى الشمار كيييييف .. رصتو كلو فى سطرين  مباااااااااالغه لكن
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

انا ود عمة خال أمه...
أحسبها بعد دا



ههههههههههههههههههه عمو غندور ياربي شقيقك :JC_handshake:
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا ليكم احبابى وانتم تمثلون روعة المشهد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

عليكم الله شوفو البت دى سريعه وخطيره فى الشمار كيييييف .. رصتو كلو فى سطرين  مباااااااااالغه لكن



مراسلكم قناة الجزيرة
*

----------


## yasen

*جلسه فى الحرم ان شاء الله
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الصلعه هينه كعبه اللادا 
:ANSmile30::ANSmile30::ANSmile30:



زينة وعاجبانى 

بالله مش أحلى من ناس كوريا؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انا اعترض يارياض...فى صورة اتسحبت
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





*

----------


## senba

*بس لو بتقولو لينا تعالو واحضروا معانا الجلسات دى!!!! ولى فى انتقائية يا جماعة؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مريخاب اون لاين
ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة senba
					

بس لو بتقولو لينا تعالو واحضروا معانا الجلسات دى!!!! ولى فى انتقائية يا جماعة؟؟؟



senba يااخوى كدى قول بسم الله...فى بوست كبيير اتفتح عن الموضوع ده والناس سجلت فيه حضور انت كنت وين؟؟

احتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*تسلم ياحبيب شغل نضيف
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*ان شاء الله دائما ... عامرين ...
وتامين و لامين في الخير ...
وعقبال نشوفكم محتفلين بالتاهل يا رب 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

كدى ..اعملوا بحث سريع امكن عمك عندور هو القاعد يدرب المريخ الايام دى ... وكاربونى خطفوا



يا عم عندور ما عزبتنا دا شنو كل يوم طريقة لعب جديده 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					



يا عم غندوور الزوول التحت ده بيبقي ليك شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





مستر كاربونى اقصد مسترغندور 


تماس
ياربى الاختلاف فى شنو !!!

*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

كدى ..اعملوا بحث سريع امكن عمك عندور هو القاعد يدرب المريخ الايام دى ... وكاربونى خطفوا



أووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا جرافى!!!!!!
بذمتك لو أنا كنت الكوتش ولا حبوبات المنتدى ده كنت بتغلب من ناس هليفا ولا ناس أمادو؟؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*غايتو.....
عينكم فى  وتطعنوا فى غندور 

سلمونى الشغلة يوم وااااااااااااااااااااحد بس!!!
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وش الرجال
					

ان شاء الله دائما ... عامرين ...
وتامين و لامين في الخير ...
وعقبال نشوفكم محتفلين بالتاهل يا رب 



بوجودك تكتمل افراحنا
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

غايتو.....
عينكم فى  وتطعنوا فى غندور 

سلمونى الشغلة يوم وااااااااااااااااااااحد بس!!!



:mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg:mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg ياهو السفينه المامشت
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*مجتمعين دائم علي خير 
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

:mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg:mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg ياهو السفينه المامشت



جينا للشعارات....
جرب ولن تندم
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين كرار
					

مجتمعين دائم علي خير 



بوجودك تكتمل سعادتنا
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رائعون انتوا يا صفوة وجلستكم دي انا حاسدكم عليها عديييل كده واتمنى يوما ما التقي بكم ، اخونا الظريف غندور انت بالجد فاكهة هذا المنبر وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ، والجلسة الرائعة افتقدت اخوكم طارق حامد وخصوصاً الايام دي موجود في البلد 
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

رائعون انتوا يا صفوة وجلستكم دي انا حاسدكم عليها عديييل كده واتمنى يوما ما التقي بكم ، اخونا الظريف غندور انت بالجد فاكهة هذا المنبر وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ، والجلسة الرائعة افتقدت اخوكم طارق حامد وخصوصاً الايام دي موجود في البلد 



[blink]الحبيب ود البقعة...[/blink]
أينما وجد المريخابى فهو صفوى رائع ولا يوجد له مثيل....
أجدع لينا رقم الاخ طارق.....
قد نكون ألتقينا فى اى وحدة ولكن الذاكرة لا تسعفنا...
لو شفت شباب المريخ ....تبكى بس!!!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

[blink]الحبيب ود البقعة...[/blink]
أينما وجد المريخابى فهو صفوى رائع ولا يوجد له مثيل....
أجدع لينا رقم الاخ طارق.....
قد نكون ألتقينا فى اى وحدة ولكن الذاكرة لا تسعفنا...
لو شفت شباب المريخ ....تبكى بس!!!



عشان كده اخي غندور روحي مشحتفة لشوفتكم 
تلفون اخونا طارق ومعاهو فتح الخط 
00249905119138

*

----------


## غندور

*علم وسينفذ
*

----------


## غندور

*لكن ده رقم أمونة ست الشاى؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## reddish

*شباب رائعون ...
تمنينا ان نكون وسطهم ...البعد عن العاصمة غربة مرة
تسلم الرائع دوما ابو نزار 
*

----------


## غندور

*الحبيب ود البقعة
أتصلت الان بالاخ طارق وسوف يصلكم بعد 10 أيام
حلاوة انتو يا مريخاب
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لكن ده رقم أمونة ست الشاى؟؟؟؟؟



دى مش على وزن قنونة:JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

شباب رائعون ...
تمنينا ان نكون وسطهم ...البعد عن العاصمة غربة مرة
تسلم الرائع دوما ابو نزار 



[gdwl] 
المريخاب روح واحدة يا حبيب....
أينما حلوا ....دمهم أحمر...
انت وسطنا وبيننا
[/gdwl]
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

حضور السادة ودام در وعمر عثمان وحسكو




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فاقدين منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*ياجماعه والله لومتونا مع الراجل الزول ده لو استقال زنبو في رقبتي اعملو حسابكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					


كل الشباب مشاء الله 
صورة بعد ذهاب اختنا نونا وقبل مجئ اخوتنا ناس حسكو







ماشاء لله الجماعه كلهم حضروا  يالى الحظ النحس فاتنى القعده الجميله الرئعه 
:111:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

 

يا عم غندوور الزوول التحت ده بيبقي ليك شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





 









*

----------


## (العجب24)

*منورين والله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هى يانونا تعالى لى النحكى ليك...مجدالدين مابقى اسمه كلييييييييييين والبرنسيسه فوطه وقنونه مقاشيش وعبدالعزيز24 الغرنوق وهسى الحرب قايمه واحتمال يتم الانفصال



و كمان يا برنسيسه  بحاااري  إسمو (.......)
أوريك ولا عارفه ؟
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مفاجاءة وفاكهة الجلسة 
$
$
$
$
$
$
$

عمنا غندور



علي بالطلاق قايلو وليد جمبلاط ..قصدس كاربوني
غايتو المروجة ما جبتها معاك؟
                        	*

----------


## najma

*صور رائعة الله يخليكم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

و كمان يا برنسيسه  بحاااري  إسمو (.......)
أوريك ولا عارفه ؟



عاااااااااااااااااااااارفه..لكن البحر ما بيابا الزياده
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*جلسة في الحرم ان شاء الله 
وهسي نقوم نعجز اقصد نأجز نلقاكم مشغولين ومافاضين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					





 
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

علي بالطلاق قايلو وليد جمبلاط ..قصدس كاربوني
غايتو المروجة ما جبتها معاك؟



   

ياهو ذاااااااااااااااااااااااااتو


*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

جلسة في الحرم ان شاء الله 
وهسي نقوم نعجز اقصد نأجز نلقاكم مشغولين ومافاضين



أنت بس تعال
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ربنا ارجعنا بالسلامة ... عشان نقابلكم ... ونحضر الجلسات دي.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الشكر الجزيل لي اخونا رياض ... وحبيبنا ارخبييل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*[quote=عبد العظيم حاج عمر;142443]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الكلام ده بعد الهدنه ولا قبلها؟؟:c020:


الاخت برنسيسة اولا نشكرك على قيادة خط للهدنه ولكن الحرب رجعت بشكل اعنف وكل الحكاية انو عزو ساب لجنة التعبئة مصنع الرجال وانضم الى خلية النظافة واليك ماقلناه له:


صابونه بعد النوبه
ياعزو القبيل بالعزه داقى النوبه
وينك يا اسد ... راجل مواقف الحوبة
الزمن الكعب وداك على المعطوبة
خليت النحاس باريت كمان ناس هوبه
ملعون الزمن ..اب صورتن مقلوبة
مسحك الحيط.. بالزعافة تقلب هوبه
معقول ياتلب ...صابونه بعد النوبة
اعقل يا اب شنب يا اب سبحتن لالوبه
سيب شطف البلاط قول للخلية التوبه
ارجع للاسود قبال تجيك الطوبه
معليش مافى اى هدنه مع كلين... ولو عايز يتفاوض عليه الاتصال بالرقم0914428090



والله ياعظمه صعبتها عديل ده كلو عشان يوم واحد إشتغلت مع لجنة النظافة اليوم الأول وجيت راجع لجنة التعبئة تاني يوم
طبعا إنتو مغيوظين عشان ماإتشرفتو زينا بنظافة الإستاد

لكن ليك يوم والله إلا تقول الروب
أمشي لي بي هناك بوست القرشي في الدار البوست ده مافيه منصات حماية من الصواريخ خايفين نضرب نار بي جاي البوست يتفتل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					




كل الشباب مشاء الله 
صورة بعد ذهاب اختنا نونا وقبل مجئ اخوتنا ناس حسكو




جلسه ما منظور مثيلا ..
ان شاء الله جلسه في الحرم ..

نريد أن نعرف ما دار في الجلسه من أفكار ومقتراحات ..
*

----------

